# Power Button Pinout



## whizkidd

I have an Intel D845BG OEM board, OEM is vpr Matrix
I was wondering if possible how to obtain the power button pinout so we can attempt to turn it on.
Thanks for the help!
E


----------



## Seth

You just want to turn it on? Just plug a power supply in and use a flat head screw driver to cross the two power button pins on the mobo and it'll turn on. Kinda like jump starting a car


----------



## whizkidd

we don't know which pins are the power button pins though...i suppose that would work for testing, however.


----------



## Geoff

It should be printed on the motherboard.  If not, then just take a guess, as generally the only pins are for the power switch, reset switch, HDD LED, PWR LED, and possibly a speaker.


----------



## whizkidd

otay...
we're looking...
i'm at my friend's house
it says nothing...
just Front Panel and Control Panel


----------



## StrangleHold

Here ya go, at the bottom
http://developer.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d845bg/sb/cs-013120.htm


----------



## whizkidd

I think we have it pretty close to working...
it's up to where it'll say BoOt FaiUrE SystEm HAltED
and it only goes to BIOS with no drives attached to the IDE bus.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Seth said:


> You just want to turn it on? Just plug a power supply in and use a flat head screw driver to cross the two power button pins on the mobo and it'll turn on. Kinda like jump starting a car



Thanks for the idea. I have 2 eMachines @ work with bad power switches - either that or it's the motherboards. I gotta get em working and sell em or scrap em. They're taking up space behind the work bench.


----------



## whizkidd

Okay, here's how it's going...
We have GRUB loading.
Good, right?
the load time with a P4 1.6 GHz is extremely slow.
any ideas?


----------

